

Hacker Dojo: place of the way of the hacker - progrium
http://blogrium.wordpress.com/2009/12/08/hacker-dojo-place-of-the-way-of-the-hacker/

======
JulianMorrison
Hacker Dojo needs a hacker to fix their HTML.

